# Wolfpack Winter 2018 Competitors



## Paul Landers (Nov 6, 2017)

Anyone out there planning/going to go Wolfpack Winter 2018? This will be my 2nd Competition, and I'll be excited to see everyone there! 



Spoiler: Mains for WP



2x2: KungFu YueHun
3x3: Gans Air UM
4x4: Qiyi WuGue
Skewb: Moyu Magnetic Skewb
I don't know if I will be competing in Skewb, as I will be getting a Skewb on Christmas (or earlier (i won a $50 bet (crazy, right?)))


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 7, 2017)

Location?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 7, 2017)

Raleigh.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 7, 2017)

Oh my word 
I think that's what, 1-2 hrs away.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 7, 2017)

Good or Bad?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 7, 2017)

Excellent lol. Not sure I'll be able to make it though. I'd need to find a driver


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 7, 2017)

I would if I had a license and didn't live 750 miles from NC


----------



## Paul Landers (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm driving 3 hours 

Pros: Competition
Cons: 6 hours in a car


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 7, 2017)

The car time isn't so bad. I once made a 12 hr round trip to pick up a goat


----------



## Paul Landers (Nov 7, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> The car time isn't so bad. I once made a 12 hr round trip to pick up a goat


o.o What was the purpose of that?

Also, if you come, scope me out. Be cool to meet you.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 7, 2017)

Um, it was a nice goat. Duh. 

It was actually supposed to be an 7 hr round trip though. But then it started pouring down rain and the windshield wipers gave out. So we had to get that sorted out.


----------



## Paul Landers (Nov 7, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Um, it was a nice goat. Duh.
> 
> It was actually supposed to be an 7 hr round trip though. But then it started pouring down rain and the windshield wipers gave out. So we had to get that sorted out.


I had to do a 24 round trip (lol estimation, Florida traffic is trash) on SPRING BREAK. IN FLORIDA. AFTER DISNEY WORLD.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm probably going. I have a 2:30-3:00 hour drive, but it should not be that bad. What events are you competing in if you are going, I am competing in all of them.


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 11, 2017)

Competing in all as well. I live in Raleigh so this is hype.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Nov 12, 2017)

Great to hear that y’all want to come! I’m the organizer of the competition. 
You can register here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/WolfpackWinter2018/


----------



## Paul Landers (Nov 14, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> What events are you competing in if you are going, I am competing in all of them.


2x2 (in question), 3x3, and 4x4 (in question)

I don't have a 2x2, since it broke, and I average 2 minutes on 4x4. I need a new 4x4, so it'll be REALLY hard to improve before Christmas.



obelisk477 said:


> Competing in all as well. I live in Raleigh so this is hype.


 Looked at your singles, and nice first sub-10! Lmao, I'm still waiting for my first sub-20.


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 25, 2017)

I will not be going.


----------



## MCuber (Dec 18, 2017)

Yes! I will be going, I plan on doing most of the events.
2x2: Sub-4.5 Average, TBD; GuoGuan Xinghen/QiYi WuXia
3x3: Sub-15 Average, MoYu WeiLong GTS v2 M
4x4: Sub-57 Average, Cubicle QiYi WuQue
6x6: Sub-4:15 Single, QiYi WuHua v1
OH: Sub-45 Average, MoYu WeiLong GTS v2 M
Skewb: Sub-8 Average, MoYu Magnetic


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 18, 2017)

I have been practicing skewb a lot and hope to podium with a sub 5 average!


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 18, 2017)

The competition is full and has been full for quite some time. No I will not make any exceptions  You wouldn’t believe how many emails I’ve gotten asking for me to make an exception and allow them to register, from parents too. 
Carolina Clock ‘Stravaganza is still open for registration.


----------

